# ليس الترجيح بها بمحض التعبد



## Huda

السلام عليكم 
جاء النص التالي في كتاب* "*أصول مذهب الشيعة الإمامية الإثنى عشرية - عرض ونقد" - الباب الخامس "الشيعة المعاصرون وصلتهم بأسلافهم" الفصل الثالث "دولة الآيات" : الغلو في الرفض. أرجو مساعدتي في توضيح المقصود بالجملة التي تحتها خط وجزاكم الله خيرا.

بعضهم يقول: بأن الخميني قد تخلى عن بعض عقيدته في التقيّة ، وأنه قد أمر أتباعه بالصلاة مع أهل السنة مما يعد اعتدالاً في صورته الظاهرة .

 والجواب عن ذلك يوجد في رسالته في التعادل والترجيح، وفي رسالته في التقية، وحسبك أن تعلم من هذا إيمانه بأن أصل دينهم يقوم على مخالفة أهل السنة، وأن هذا الأصل هو من المرجحات عنده في حالة اختلاف الروايات.. فهو يقول: ( إن أخبارهم الآمرة بالأخذ بخلاف العامة.. كقوله: "ما خالف العامة ففيه الرشاد".. وقوله: "دعوا ما وافق القوم فإن الرشد في خلافهم" هي من أصول الترجيح، وليس الترجيح بها بمحض التعبد، بل "لكون المخالفة لهم طريقاً إلى الواقع، والرشد في مخالفتهم )​


----------

